# converting wmv to mpeg



## ggireland (Jan 15, 2002)

Can anyone advise me what the best way to convert wmv to mpeg is please? Thanks


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Ggireland
On of the best sites I have found for instructions on conversion is Found Here and specifically for what you are looking for Click Here

The Encoder which is freeware is from TMPGEnc.

Be prepared for long conversion times if files are large.

Good luck and let us know how it is going.

Dave


----------

